
Show HN: I built a repository of the best pricing pages in a week - jpvalery
https://bestpricingpages.com
======
jpvalery
Inspired by RGE and since pricingpages.xyz is dead, I felt this could be a fun
project to build and an useful one.

Appreciate all feedback

~~~
qnsi
What is RGE? Also I am curious about the process you took to select best
pages.

